# Single coil RDAs with GREAT flavour



## Silver (21/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @Silver ... Yes sir the flave 22
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Ok thanks
Looks gorgeous. Decided to get the Hadaly from Amir as my first proper single coil flavour RDA
Was about half the price versus a new flave22 so i went for that rather. I dont see many flave22 atties on the classifieds.

But now i want the Flave22 to compare. And so it goes...

By the way, hows the airflow? Compared to other atties? I know that hadaly now and know the Petri rda with the normal flavour cap.

I like my restricted lung but am feeling the hadaly may be a tad too tight for me. And the driptip gets hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> Looks gorgeous. Decided to get the Hadaly from Amir as my first proper single coil flavour RDA
> Was about half the price versus a new flave22 so i went for that rather. I dont see many flave22 atties on the classifieds.
> 
> ...


The Flave is quite a bit more airy than thr Hadaly, IMO it's just perfect, not too much, not too little. I love mine, if I had to sell or trade up all my vape gear, the Flave 22 titanium would be the only thing I keep. It's the ultimate flavor machine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> The Flave is quite a bit more airy than thr Hadaly, IMO it's just perfect, not too much, not too little. I love mine, if I had to sell or trade up all my vape gear, the Flave 22 titanium would be the only thing I keep. It's the ultimate flavor machine.



Thanks @Moey_Ismail 
I had a feeling you or someone else would say something like this and put me in a difficult position


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> Looks gorgeous. Decided to get the Hadaly from Amir as my first proper single coil flavour RDA
> Was about half the price versus a new flave22 so i went for that rather. I dont see many flave22 atties on the classifieds.
> 
> ...


Well thanks again kind sir 

Let's start with availability, clones are apparently not avail yet and authentics is very scarce. I was personally lucky to scoop up one of the last authentics thanks to @Amir guidance. Yes they pricey but imo worthit. 

So now comparison with hadaly . Hadaly still better more complex flavour. Hadaly has ability to give fuller flavour and pickup some notes u won't pickup in other atties. Yes its more restrictive but it's dependant on build. I find a 2.5ID inline with deck wicked tight and well fluffed ends give more airflow due to allowing more inside surface area but the flave 22 is more airy as is most other single coil 22s. I find not just with hadaly but all of the 22s get hot with 0.2ohm and under . U do get a more cooler vape at 0.25ohm and upwards but chain vaping does tend to heat these up. I do find a good driptip fixes the lip burns tho.

All in all imo they all offer diferent experiences so I won't necessarily say the flave or hadaly is my favourite coz there is the Haku too lol.. haku give a combination of hadaly and flave .. good flavour and very good to perfect airflow. The angled slots do increase flavour and again. Haku vs flave 22 vs hadaly .. I've tried same juice in all 3 and flavour is diferent in all 3. Not night and nd day different but different  then I tried a diferent juice and again,same experience so I enjoy having all 3 as I use difernt coils and diferent juices in all 3 and have mouthgasm experiences with all 3. Coil type and size and setup aswell as wicking method does play an important role as I notice most reviewers don't cover that part ie I've seen @KZOR review on Haku and he doesn't tend to like it that much . Whereas with me.. on 1st try I had a 0.16 alien with a desert. And a huge no no . I then put in an alien again but a 0.28 with a ICED flavor and it was more complex than what I tasted before by highlighting the ICE and rounding off the other ingredients on exhale 

Again this is 1stly my opinion .. sorry for the essay lol 

follow me on IG @beards_vapes_cpt

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Moey_Ismail
> I had a feeling you or someone else would say something like this and put me in a difficult position


I would go as far as saying that with the right build it's a close contender to the naRDA, it's easier to build though. It's very close to the Haku but with a tad more airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

am creating this thread to move some posts into from another thread 
These posts have good discussion on this topic and I think its worth keeping them here in a dedicated thread.

They will appear above this one when ive moved them

Lets keep the discussion going here on what you find to be GREAT flavour single coil RDAs


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> I would go as far as saying that with the right build it's a close contender to the naRDA, it's easier to build though. It's very close to the Haku but with a tad more airflow.



Thanks @Moey_Ismail 
Have moved these posts and those from @JsPLAYn to this new thread
I think this topic deserves further dedicated discussion


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Well thanks again kind sir
> 
> Let's start with availability, clones are apparently not avail yet and authentics is very scarce. I was personally lucky to scoop up one of the last authentics thanks to @Amir guidance. Yes they pricey but imo worthit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the essay @JsPLAYn , i love it!
These kinds of comments and tips are so helpful 
Especially when you go into detail like you have, thanks again

Keep em coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the essay @JsPLAYn , i love it!
> These kinds of comments and tips are so helpful
> Especially when you go into detail like you have, thanks again
> 
> Keep em coming!


Ha ha .. no problem. I have to add VAPING IS SUBJECTIVE TO ONES WANTS AND NEEDS AND EXPECTATIONS .. so my opinions is from my experience only and to the new guys out there. It took me 2 years to find my vaping nirvana so dnt be afraid or let anything hold u back from exploring and experimenting as much as u can 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha .. no problem. I have to add VAPING IS SUBJECTIVE TO ONES WANTS AND NEEDS AND EXPECTATIONS .. so my opinions is from my experience only and to the new guys out there. It took me 2 years to find my vaping nirvana so dnt be afraid or let anything hold u back from exploring and experimenting as much as u can
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Agreed 100%

I wish it was so easy that one could fill out a questionairre with 5 simple questions and you would get a prescription of the perfect atty, build and juice sent to you. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/1/18)

@Silver I believe you're not a fan of airflow. I have the Flave 24 and it's an incredible RDA but there is more airflow than the Hadaly so I usually have it closed off about 80%. I think the Flave is definitely something worth having. @Rob Fisher uses one as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Silver I believe you're not a fan of airflow. I have the Flave 24 and it's an incredible RDA but there is more airflow than the Hadaly so I usually have it closed off about 80%. I think the Flave is definitely something worth having. @Rob Fisher uses one as well.



Hi @daniel craig , thanks for that

I seldom vape the big air goon type vapes, just on occasion for a bit of fun.

Most of my vaping is restricted lung and mouth to lung.

For mouth to lung i like it tighter than most. Hence my RM2 with 1.2mm stock airhole is perfect. And the even tighter Evod. And for claibration purposes, i also like the Siren V2 on 2nd smallest airhole. I think its 1mm.

But strangely on restricted lung I like it a little more open. Not on the tightish side. For example, on the Skyline ive taken out the airdisks and prefer it like that. I like the airflow on the BB/exocet. The only exception is the tighter restricted lung on my Lemo1 but that has a pinprick sharp strawberry menthol in there which works well on that juicd. So thats been "set" for ages 

The hadaly is great flavour concentration wise but i think its airflow is just a little bit too tight. I havent experimented with different builds or juices yet and i will - but it seems its going to be a tad tight still. Lets see. I will probably find happiness on a particular build and juice. I did want it for allround flavour testing so i am not sure what role its going to play in future. 

Lol, this vaping gets complicated when one analyses these things too much. And when ones preferences are too strict.


----------



## daniel craig (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @daniel craig , thanks for that
> 
> I seldom vape the big air goon type vapes, just on occasion for a bit of fun.
> 
> ...


The Flave 22 has 2x4.5mm circle/oblong airflow holes. I can't seem to find the specs of the Hadaly Airflow size but it's significantly smaller than this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

